# Trying to get girls while driving.



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

See it all the time. Voice your opinion. This should be good. Go!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm confused... you only want to pickup female passengers?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyone else sense a probable early deactivation?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Anyone else sense a probable early deactivation?


I see him in a Featured News story soon


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I'm confused... you only want to pickup female passengers?


Well, 'girls' generally refers to females under the age of 18-- and he wants to "get" them.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

You see it all the time, or you do it all the time?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes, we see it all the time & I for 1, am tired of it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=uber+driver+sexual+assault&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Trying to pick up on girls while driving for Uber is like asking a hot chick for their number after you say "Would you like to supersize that?"


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Chriss hansen is waiting for you.


----------



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

No guys I’m not the one doing it! Lol! I’m married. Wrong idea. Haha. I just see some YouTube videos on Uber guys trying to hit on their female pax. It’s pretty funny


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Check the partner agreement. It is against policy. Some ladies might be open to giving their number, but all it takes is one report.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Ray Royale said:


> No guys I'm not the one doing it! Lol! I'm married. Wrong idea. Haha. I just see some YouTube videos on Uber guys trying to hit on their female pax. It's pretty funny


Glad that I got the wrong impression. Creeps make us all look bad. It's pretty easy... if the vibe is there and you exchange numbers, cool. Don't be a creep.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Glad that I got the wrong impression. Creeps make us all look bad. It's pretty easy... if the vibe is there and you exchange numbers, cool. Don't be a creep.


I think the problem is normal people can tell when the vibe is there or not but creeps either can't tell or don't care


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh, yeah dude.....because, every lady’s dream is to pair up with a successful Uber driver.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, yeah dude.....because, every lady's dream is to pair up with a successful Uber driver.


Lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a couple of potential hook-up stories but if I told them you'd think I was a creep. lol


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Zap said:


> Yes, we see it all the time & I for 1, am tired of it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=uber+driver+sexual+assault&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1
> 
> View attachment 276337


Good lord now that's an out and out Rape Face.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

they got to be blind to go out with U/l
Drivers.
Date talk- shuffle, longhaul, surge, uber black, Acceptance rate, cancellation rate, deactivation,base rate, uber x,and vomit. She is going to be really impressed and at the end she pays for everything.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

I hear if you pull up to them and offer $50 bucks they'll get in and do you a favor.

So I've been told by a friend...>.<


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ray Royale said:


> No guys I'm not the one doing it! Lol! I'm married. Wrong idea. Haha. I just see some YouTube videos on Uber guys trying to hit on their female pax. It's pretty funny


Take it from a female driver who hears ALL THE TIME about how much they hate when a driver hits on them....it's creepy as **** and there is nothing funny about THAT. If you think it is, you're just as creepy.

Question: if your wife, sister, daughter, niece told you about a driver trying to hit on them how funny would that be?

Grow up.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

It’s been a while since I had Pretty Young Thing problems but yeah, it’s annoying


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Chriss hansen is waiting for you.


....there's no right way to do the wrong thing.
Dragnet posted a few days ago how he talks about his wife, family to put ladies at ease. A much better approach which probably takes the edge off the creep factor. May not be for others, but he is at least considering how to make a difference.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

IR12 said:


> ....there's no right way to do the wrong thing.
> Dragnet posted a few days ago how he talks about his wife, family to put ladies at ease. A much better approach which probably takes the edge off the creep factor. May not be for others, but he is at least considering how to make a difference.


Illegal is illegal ... regardless you do it right way or wrong way.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> I see him in a Featured News story soon


Totally & this post will come back to haunt him in spades. Couldn't happen to a nicer creep.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Illegal is illegal ... regardless you do it right way or wrong way.


DUH. The point was...its always someone willing to do the wrong thing.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Totally & this post will come back to haunt him in spades. Couldn't happen to a nicer creep.
> 
> DUH. The point was...its always someone willing to do the wrong thing.


I see. Agreed. And there is always someone to catch them


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Just ask SadUber about the asian girl he kidnapped one day...with her mother/grandmother in tow...


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm sorry / not sorry to be that guy. I think this thread went sideways after I, and others miss-read / interpreted it. As someone who frequently says things the wrong way, I'd hate to see folks scare off a new member over that. JMO


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ray Royale said:


> See it all the time. Voice your opinion. This should be good. Go!


Ray, and they brag about the "near misses" LoL



IR12 said:


> ....there's no right way to do the wrong thing.


That is an awesome thought about just about every thing, IR.

Made me think of a thing. "Two wrongs don't make a right.
But 3 lefts do" It's dumb but I found it funny. 
(after I did the calculations complete with hand gestures in my head)


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> I'm sorry / not sorry to be that guy. I think this thread went sideways after I, and others miss-read / interpreted it. As someone who frequently says things the wrong way, I'd hate to see folks scare off a new member over that. JMO


Appreciate your point. However, no excuse for that post after which he seemed to double-down. I generally like to offer team-spirited remarks but this was absurd.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

LaughingMan said:


> I hear if you pull up to them and offer $50 bucks they'll get in and do you a favor.
> 
> So I've been told by a friend...>.<


So I've been told. . . yeah, uh huh sure


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Appreciate your point. However, no excuse for that post after which he seemed to double-down. I generally like to offer team-spirited remarks but this was absurd.


Appreciate your's as well. You are claiming that there is "no excuse" for a post that I think everyone took wrong. Myself included. So I will stay cynical.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> Appreciate your's as well. You are claiming that there is "no excuse" for a post that I think everyone took wrong. Myself included. So I will stay cynical.


Facepalm


----------



## Warm-n-toasty (Jul 11, 2017)

Don't put the ***** on a pedestal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ray Royale said:


> See it all the time. Voice your opinion. This should be good. Go!


I am sure we will read about you in the papers soon.
Or see you on the news.


----------



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I am sure we will read about you in the papers soon.
> Or see you on the news.


No sir.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber with a happy ending.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, yeah dude.....because, every lady's dream is to pair up with a successful Uber driver.


I guess you don't seduce the ladies with badges like me



mbd said:


> they got to be blind to go out with U/l
> Drivers.
> Date talk- shuffle, longhaul, surge, uber black, Acceptance rate, cancellation rate, deactivation,base rate, uber x,and vomit. She is going to be really impressed and at the end she pays for everything.


With or without consent? Just wanted to compare apples and apples


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I am married but I have had females remark about their 'creepy Uber driver'. I wouldn't do it even I was single. What connection could you possibly make in that short of time? Are you Brad Pitt and as smooth as Ryan Reynolds?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LaughingMan said:


> I hear if you pull up to them and offer $50 bucks they'll get in and do you a favor.


I'd say that's WAY out of date.

Been a long time since that was the going rate.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd say that's WAY out of date.
> 
> Been a long time since that was the going rate.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I have a couple of potential hook-up stories but if I told them you'd think I was a creep. lol


too late


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I am always 100% professional while driving pax. I have had scantily clad, highly attractive riders but they were dressed that way for something that doesn't involve me so I never flirt or even offer up a compliment. Sometimes the lady pax flirt with me which is very good for the self esteem but I never go down that road. pun lolz


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I see him in a Featured News story soon


It's not fair. "New Members" have all the fun!!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I always thought it was lame for guys to hit on servers. They’re working! Being friendly is part of their job. You aren’t doing great!

Servers are working, they can’t leave. Pax are stuck in your car, they can’t leave. Save your inflated charm for those who can walk away!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Ive never hit on a pax but If your cute enough they hit on you. I am apparently attractive and have been hit on by every type of person imaginable. Women, guys, crossdressers, and trans. Ive only allowed myself to have drinks with one rider and I dropped her off at her place and left after she started talking about her bf.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

If I ever reached the point where I thought it would be worthwhile to stay in touch, I've promised myself I'd say, "Let's exchange phone numbers, and then we can both decide tomorrow if it still seems like a good idea."

I've been tempted a couple of times, though.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I've hung out with a few passengers after a ride testing the romantic waters. Ended up seeing 2 again after. Nothing much evolved but was fun.

Once, brought a blind guy and his dog to a wedding. I got invited in. They hated him and as we all drank way to much, I kept getting sent over to calm him down. I ended up hanging out with a woman/bartender who was from a town in Ukraine where I had worked briefly. The family and staff were from there and Russia. So I caught some of the things they were calling the blind guy. Mom of the bride had a filthy mouth, LoL.

A great time was had by all that weekend. The dog looked POed but no police involvement.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Fun until it's scary is when the driver arrives at the destination and only two of the three hotties exits the car. The third hesitates in the front seat, wanting to know why I politely declined her offer of services.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

IR12 said:


> ....there's no right way to do the wrong thing.
> Dragnet posted a few days ago how he talks about his wife, family to put ladies at ease. A much better approach which probably takes the edge off the creep factor. May not be for others, but he is at least considering how to make a difference.


I often bring up my wife to cool things down. It astounds me how often drunk college age pax (both genders) want to flirt with a fat old Lyft driver. It's actually why I got a dash cam. And I'm not even good looking. 
I need to tape family photos on my dash.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Check the partner agreement. It is against policy. Some ladies might be open to giving their number, but all it takes is one report.


Well hears the problem. $4 fare v girls!


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I have a couple of potential hook-up stories but if I told them you'd think I was a creep. lol


Along those lines, I think I was screened and propositioned once earlier this year. I picked up a woman in her mid 20s in St Paul, MN and brought her to an apartment about 15 minutes away. Along the way, she asked me if I was married, had kids, real job, and other light personal questions, etc. After everything I answered, her response was "Interesting...". She told me she had recently gotten engaged to a guy in Pennsylvania, and the long distance relationship was hard, but it was an open relationship so that helped. She then asked "If I gave you something extra as a tip, could we stop at a gas station so I can get cigs?" I said sure. She asked what I wanted, and I thought for a second and said "How about $5?" She said ok, is that all you want? "Yep, that's plenty." She asked me again after she got back in the car if there was something else I wanted. "Nope, I'm good". She asked me 3 or 4 times between there and her destination, "Are you SURE there isn't anything else you want?" As we were driving up to her building, the last time she asked me, I responded, "No, I'm good. I wouldn't even know what else to ask for." She said "ok.....that's fair...I guess" and got out.

It didn't dawn on me until about 10 minutes later what she might have been doing. Typical of me.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BillC said:


> Along those lines, I think I was screened and propositioned once earlier this year. I picked up a mid 20s year old woman in St Paul (Mac/Groveland? I dunno) and brought her to an apartment off 7th St just north of 55/62/River. Along the way, she asked me if I was married, had kids, real job, etc. After everything I answered, her response was "Interesting...". She told me she had recently gotten engaged to a guy in Pennsylvania, and the long distance relationship was hard, but it was an open relationship so that helped. She then asked "If I gave you something extra as a tip, could we stop at a gas station so I can get cigs?" I said sure. She asked what I wanted, and I thought for a second and said "How about $5?" She said ok, is that all you want? "Yep, that's plenty." She asked me again after she got back in the car if there was something else I wanted. "Nope, I'm good". She asked me 3 or 4 times between there and her destination, "Are you SURE there isn't anything else you want?" As we were driving up to her building, the last time she asked me, I responded, "No, I'm good. I wouldn't even know what else to ask for." She said "ok.....that's fair...I guess" and got out.
> 
> It didn't dawn on me until about 10 minutes later what she might have been doing. Typical of me.


Pat, pat, pat. We all been there buddy.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

look at it this way-
If you are a guy driving rideshare and a gal wants to hook-up
you know for sure she is NOT a gold-digger

however-
women get harassed constantly
so if she is not initiating, be a gentleman and just drive her to the destination


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

The stigma around drivers is already bad enough! Just do what you signed up to do here and that's to try and make money, not friends, not for favors, not to "help the community" as Lyft puts it, just to attempt to make money!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BillC said:


> It didn't dawn on me until about 10 minutes later what she might have been doing.


I have a girlfriend who says she can never meet guys. I've been with her at times when guys were approaching her, and she's had no idea that they were making small talk trying to meet her.

Even in clubs.

Christine


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Just started a few weeks ago, I'm at 120 rides between Uber and Lyft and I've already had two instances of passengers flirting. I'm 43 and look young for my age (its great now, but sucked when I was in HS) but I'm not all that much to look at so I'm kinda surprised. It was nothing too crazy like some of these other stories. One situation was two drunk college age girls who asked how old I was and then kept saying how I don't look my age and then the one said the other one "loves older guys" and asked me if I was single. The other situation was a woman who I picked up from some dudes mom's house after he left her there to go argue with his ex. After giving her a "there's plenty of fish in the sea" pep talk she remarked that it was a shame I wasn't single and that if she didn't know better she'd be giving me her number. 

As a random 43 year old dude I was flattered but besides all of the obvious red flags and huge risks messing around with passengers presents, I'm in a long term relationship and would never cheat. I have 0 interest in spending the rest of my 40's as a homeless eunuch.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, yeah dude.....because, every lady's dream is to pair up with a successful Uber driver.





Ray Royale said:


> See it all the time. Voice your opinion. This should be good. Go!


What do you do to impress them? Show the amount of trips? your badges? rating?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mch said:


> huge risks messing around with passengers


I've promised myself that if the situation presents itself and was I seriously tempted, I would say "Let's exchange phone numbers and see if we both think it's a good idea tomorrow."

For the record, I too am in a long term committed relationship.

C


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got hit on unexpectedly once while I was a Realtor doing an open house. The guy comes in, cute young guy, recent college grad, likes the house, hangs out for over an hour, talks about price and terms, decides to write a contract on the spot. You might say I was very "excited." I finished the open house and closed up... locked the door. And as soon as the door was locked it was "okay let's get naked now!"

I was like, WTF? 

Fortunately I had a line in my pocket for just such an occasion... "No sex until after settlement!"

He said "are you serious?" I said "yep!"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I got hit on unexpectedly once while I was a Realtor doing an open house. The guy comes in, cute young guy, recent college grad, likes the house, hangs out for over an hour, talks about price and terms, decides to write a contract on the spot. You might say I was very "excited." I finished the open house and closed up... locked the door. And as soon as the door was locked it was "okay let's get naked now!"
> 
> I was like, WTF?
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Two and a Half Men episode of when Charlies mom, a realtor borrowed Charlies BMW. He found a pair of footprints on the headliner and asked mom. She said, "Well, it was a huge commission, we had to celebrate."
Charlie was all "In MY car?"
LoL
He had to sell it, because 'it has a funny squeek in it'.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, yeah dude.....because, every lady's dream is to pair up with a successful Uber driver.


After about the 3rd bottle of Jack.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Rideshare drivers are people too. Nothing wrong with making "friends" who may date in the future.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

TBone said:


> Ive never hit on a pax but If your cute enough they hit on you. I am apparently attractive and have been hit on by every type of person imaginable. Women, guys, crossdressers, and trans. Ive only allowed myself to have drinks with one rider and I dropped her off at her place and left after she started talking about her bf.


What is the difference between a cross-dresser and trans?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mature423 said:


> Rideshare drivers are people too. Nothing wrong with making "friends" who may date in the future.


I met my first ex at work.



tjuber said:


> What is the difference between a cross-dresser and trans?


I think that lots of people have trouble wrapping their heads around the terminology. Plus there's an aspect of it all that's similar to certain ethnic groups that keep shifting their preferred words, because the new ones keep developing negative associations.

Be that as it may, here's what I think the difference is. Disclaimer: "Your Mileage May Vary."

A cross dresser generally does not wish to become a woman, nor does he wish to become female. At least one of those items would not be true for a person who self identifies as transgender.

(For simplicity, I'm describing the more frequent M-to-F scenario.)

Christine


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

They used to call cross-dressers transvestites. These are often straight men who like to dress in women's clothing. Like Klinger in M.A.S.H.

Nowadays everything is about gender and identity. So transgenders are the big focus. Transvestites don't really fit the LGBTQ umbrella.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah, but when you get them in bed they bark out directions and tell you to go faster.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> What do you do to impress them? Show the amount of trips? your badges? rating?


His $8-$12 per/hr earnings..


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

_"....and this badge is for following a GPS. And this ones for playing the radio....."_


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Guys,

Seriously. Don't. Just don't. It's not worth it.


----------



## Sarticus (Dec 20, 2018)

Ray Royale said:


> See it all the time. Voice your opinion. This should be good. Go![/QUOTE


Most companies gave sexual harrasment policies. If you iwned the business dint do anything that eould lose customers or gwt you sued. Ditti on getting fired as an employee. Instead if harrasing some nervous girl trpoed in your caf mught i suggest ot these would be ketharioso looking for a date to put effort into that st their next family reunion?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Sarticus said:


> Most companies gave sexual harrasment policies. If you iwned the business dint do anything that eould lose customers or gwt you sued. Ditti on getting fired as an employee. Instead if harrasing some nervous girl trpoed in your caf mught i suggest ot these would be ketharioso looking for a date to put effort into that st their next family reunion?


Know a guy who when he learned his parents were married, but not to each other.

First thing he did was hit on his, formally, first cousin.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Gone are the day's we can even have locker room chats about this without being trolled by the PC police.
To be straightforward, in a society where innocent men are being Falsely Accused left and right I'd say you're in the wrong job for even thinking about it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Why would you want to go out with a girl that wants to go out with U/l drivers??? She has huge issues
So try to keep going out with Doctors, lawyers, CEO's,
And other professionals who don't use U/l. Keep your standards high.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd have to heighten my standards to lower them......


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just stick with the top 1%, don't go out with the lower 99%. 

Only go out with people who don't want to go out with you


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

mbd said:


> Why would you want to go out with a girl that wants to go out with U/l drivers??? She has huge issues
> So try to keep going out with Doctors, lawyers, CEO's,
> And other professionals who don't use U/l. Keep your standards high.


Exactly. Uber drivers should only go out with girls who want to date doctors!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Exactly. Uber drivers should only go out with girls who want to date doctors!


That's why the world is so unhappy.
We all want what we can't have.
My wife looked at me 34 years ago and thought "Yea, he'll probably do."
Worked out ok for me.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> That's why the world is so unhappy.
> We all want what we can't have.
> My wife looked at me 34 years ago and thought "Yea, he'll probably do."
> Worked out ok for me.


Sounds like material for another Bastid story!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> Sounds like material for another Bastid story!


I been thinking about where to take the UberGirl story.
Where's she going? Who will she meet?



mbd said:


> Just stick with the top 1%, don't go out with the lower 99%.
> 
> Only go out with people who don't want to go out with you


Are you a 40 year old virgin?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> he learned his parents were married, but not to each other


There's a girlfriend of mine (Michelle) who found out that her step-father was her biological father. Seems that she was a planned child, just not by her legal father.

She found out after her legal father passed away. When she asked her mom why they hadn't told her earlier, her mom said that it was because they didn't want to screw up the relationship Michelle had with her (legal) father.

You can't make up stuff like this.

Christine


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> That's why the world is so unhappy.
> We all want what we can't have.
> My wife looked at me 34 years ago and thought "Yea, he'll probably do."
> Worked out ok for me.


lol, same with mine


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't have to "try". In fact, I didn't know I liked older women until I started driving for Uber.

I started about a year ago. I get these ladies in their 30s to mid 40s hitting on me all the time.

There's always 1 question when it comes from a woman from a certain group I know 90% of the time I'm going to have a smile on my face before too long.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tjuber said:


> What is the difference between a cross-dresser and trans?





Coachman said:


> They used to call cross-dressers transvestites. These are often straight men who like to dress in women's clothing. Nowadays everything is about gender and identity. So transgenders are the big focus. Transvestites don't really fit the LGBTQ umbrella.


The crossdressers are usually straight men who simply like to wear women's clothing for whatever their reasons. They do not want a "gender re-assignment" (I believe that this is the current PC term for it). The Alphabet Community generally is not too accepting of them.

In its current usage, "transvestite" usually refers to a gay guy who dresses in women's clothing. "Drag queen" sometimes applies, but often that refers only to what used to be called a "female impersonator". Most of the "female impersonators" were gay, although there were a few straight guys among them.

The "trans" or "trannie" is often a guy who is going for "gender re-assignment" or who has had it. The so-called "pre-ops", "ladyboys", or "shemales" fit into this category as do those who actually have had the surgery. The "pre-ops" often are taking the hormones and may have had the breast implants, but, essentially they are chicks with [plural of nick name for "Richard" or slang for "hotel detective"]. Those who actually have had the surgery will try to take themselves out of this category and insist that they are women.

As for the last, allow me to put it this way. If someone became interested in a person who had all of the physical appearances of a female but was carrying an X and a Y chromosome, I would consider failure to disclose this before the first date somewhat less than honest.



Jo3030 said:


> Guys,Seriously. Don't. Just don't. It's not worth it.


I was once an official of a cab company. I had to deal with a few incidents of this nature. The above advice is sound. A lifetime of being a marked man (and that is a best case scenario, if anything goes south) is not worth few minutes or hours of bliss ("hours" or "minutes", of course, depends on several factors). I will pass over the SIDA question.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> There's always 1 question when it comes from a woman from a certain group I know 90% of the time I'm going to have a smile on my face before too long.


Apparently I'm out of the loop. (I do have a Significant Other and have had for years.)

What question is it that you hear at those times?

Christine


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently I'm out of the loop.


You have to remember it's a certain group of women. You might not be part of that group.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> You have to remember it's a certain group of women. You might not be part of that group.


Obviously I'm not. LOL

But I'm curious about what the question is. If I outlive my Significant Other, I may need to use it. 

C


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Never understood why you cant talk with girls in these trips or make a connection. Again ubers rules are stupid. Im not talking sexual harrassment. Anyways I had a homosexual give me his number and I rates him a 3. He retaliated with a 1 and Uber deactivated me. Uber you suck!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

siberia said:


> Never understood why you cant talk with girls in these trips or make a connection. Again ubers rules are stupid. Im not talking sexual harrassment. Anyways I had a homosexual give me his number and I rates him a 3. He retaliated with a 1 and Uber deactivated me. Uber you suck!


Isn't it just easier to take his number and then throw it away?

I'll admit my bias, which is that I like driving for gay men.

Christine


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

This is a real gem. I dont like driving gay men. Do you like it when lesbians hit on you. How about guys who sit in the front seat and pester you and then give you their number. Men can be assertive too. We are all not perverts like the press has made us.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> But I'm curious about what the question is.


If a black woman asks me "Is it true what they say about white boys?"

Of course, you have to let them talk a little bit and make sure the dashcam is working.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

siberia said:


> We are all not perverts like the press has made us.


Miley Cyrus thinks that we are. I must be a perv-0, because Miley Cyrus does not do anything for me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> If a black woman asks me "Is it true what they say about white boys?"


And then you answer, _"Yes, it's true. White boys can't jump." _


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> And then you answer, _"Yes, it's true. White boys can't jump." _


That's not what she wants to know in 90% of the cases.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

siberia said:


> . Do you like it when lesbians hit on you. How about guys who sit in the front seat and pester you and then give you their number.


I've never felt uncomfortable with lesbians, whether they hit on me or not.

I used to work with a lesbian who would drink a little too much, and then would talk with our coworkers about her wife. I felt bad for everyone involved, but she didn't seem to have any regrets.

I honestly prefer that any riders sit in the front seat. It makes conversation easier, and I'm a Chatty Cathy if there ever was one.

Yes, sometimes guys pester women. "Will you go out with me? Why not? I'd love to go out with you. I'd show you a good time." And on and on. But I just smile and say "Thanks, but no thanks."

I've never had anyone who was so crude that I felt bad. Maybe they're worried I'd end their ride, or get them deactivated, I don't know. Nothing like the catcalling that can happen just walking down the street.

I think guys just don't know how to handle unwanted advances.

Christine


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> If a black woman asks me "Is it true what they say about white boys?"
> 
> Of course, you have to let them talk a little bit and make sure the dashcam is working.


I always tell them I'm black from the waist down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Obviously I'm not. LOL
> 
> But I'm curious about what the question is. If I outlive my Significant Other, I may need to use it.
> 
> C


Well, if they a MILF, they don't have the time or patience to beat around the bush (pun intended)
The question is "Wanna fool around?"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Well, if they a MILF, they don't have the time or patience to beat around the bush (pun intended)
> The question is "Wanna fool around?"


I may use that one. I definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Take it from a female driver who hears ALL THE TIME about how much they hate when a driver hits on them....it's creepy as @@@@ and there is nothing funny about THAT. If you think it is, you're just as creepy.
> 
> Question: if your wife, sister, daughter, niece told you about a driver trying to hit on them how funny would that be?
> 
> Grow up.


The drivers should be aware that nobody will date a stupid loser brainwashed driving for charity and donations
Lol


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

siberia said:


> Never understood why you cant talk with girls in these trips or make a connection. Again ubers rules are stupid. Im not talking sexual harrassment. Anyways I had a homosexual give me his number and I rates him a 3. He retaliated with a 1 and Uber deactivated me. Uber you suck!


As a single U/L driver, you can talk to someone you find attractive without risking deactivation. I've dated about several pax without repercussions. We simply found each other attractive and dated. Nothing more, nothing less.

People find people to date in all situations - work, fender benders, parties, sporting events, etc. A rider share is great - you're in a easy-to-talk environment and if things don't go your way, they'll be out of your car in a few minutes, no harm, no foul.

First off, don't expect to date pax. If it happens great, but don't expect it to happen.
Pax are hiring you to drive and that is likely all they want from you.
Don't be aggressive.
Let the pax make the first move, regardless of gender. You don't want to misinterpret mere 'friendliness' and weird them out.
Give the pax hints that you're single and looking. Ask questions, like "_is that bar a cool spot for a someone like me to meet someone?" _These kind of Qs are not personally invasive and they'll let the pax know you're available.
If things are looking good and the pax is interested in you, give them your number. Don't ask for their number, but if they offer it, cool.
There are probably a few more tips, but I've forgotten. I've had a steady girl for several months now, so I'm no longer looking to date anyone else. With my pax, all I want is to get them to their destination safely and comfortably, while I earn my pennies.

Stay safe and don't be a creep!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> As a single U/L driver, you can talk to someone you find attractive without risking deactivation. I've dated about several pax without repercussions. We simply found each other attractive and dated. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> People find people to date in all situations - work, fender benders, parties, sporting events, etc. A rider share is great - you're in a easy-to-talk environment and if things don't go your way, they'll be out of your car in a few minutes, no harm, no foul.
> 
> ...


So glad I'm not single - and all of the single women out there are too.
Things sure have changed.

In the olden days we'd just look em up and down and say, "Hey baby, you hot. Wanna ****?"


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

This is all you have to do.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I have a couple of potential hook-up stories but if I told them you'd think I was a creep. lol


You're Avatar already gave you away.

Give us the story


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

404NofFound said:


> Yeah, but when you get them in bed they bark out directions and tell you to go faster.


And then tell you the ride was so good that they will tip you in the app.


----------

